# Proper Grooming?



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy's coat is growing like crazy right now. The feathering is really getting long. I haven't been able to track down a groomer yet that I've been able to verify does a good job on Goldens. I figure if I find a groomer and bring a picture of what I want Rowdy to look like hopefully he won't turn out too bad. 
Here is a current picture of Rowdy.








I photoshopped the picture into a rough idea of what I think he would look like with a good grooming. Does this look about right? (He has some curling going on which I'm sure will limit what the groomer can do to some extent)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The curling they comes when goldens air dry. Whoever grooms your dog has to completely dry him. When they dry him first blow with the grain, then against the grain for the second half of blow drying. It takes a long time to blow dry a golden, that's why they end up curly. When they blow him out, his excess coat will go away, you would be amazed when you see how much comes out in a good blow drying. Another reason why most groomers don't do it. Once he is totally dry they can see what they are working with. Never use a groomer that plans on using electric trimmers. Goldens should be hand thinned and trimmed. It takes awhile again. A good grooming will take 1-1/2 to 2 hours. He will look a lot different.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I would invest in a dog dryer. Your dog probably needs very little trimming. The cost of going to a groomer a few times will pay for your dog dryer.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about the air drying causing the curling. That makes a lot of sense. 
Rowdy goes swimming just about every week, and my preferred method of drying him off is to put the top down on the convertible and air dry him on the way home. 
Now I know that may not be the best way to do it


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Air drying is fine, he'll just be curly. You also won't get as much fur out of him as you would with a blow dryer. JayBen is right, invest in a blow dryer if you can. I personally found a place with an indoor swimming pool for dogs that has excellent professional blow dryers. So I do all my grooming there without having to purchase a good dryer. So look around there might be a dog wash by you that has good dryers. Just make sure to get him dry all the way to the skin. A rule of thumb is, if he appears dry, dry him for another 20 minutes just to make sure.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I will invest in a blower. In the meantime though I had Rowdy groomed, and this is how he turned out.
That thin spot wasn't the groomer's fault. He had to be shaved a while back due to a hot spot, and it hasn't quite caught up yet.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He looks very nice! I should say about curls, that not all will go away with back blowing fur. Some dogs are just curly like people and they stay curly. So don't fight the curls if you don't want to. 

P.S. Curls are in the breed standard.


----------

